# great poker game if you like poker, texas holdem.



## macgeek (Aug 5, 2020)

https://www.pokerist.com/en/

it's my favorite online game, I'm addicted.  The Mac version has slots, blackjack, lots of other games... I think the PC version does too but I'm not certain.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)

Kewl... I don't understand how texas holdem works, but back in the day when I played poker with the boys... such games like follow the b1tch were wild or jacks are better... or baseball... but the new version... I have NO idea...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2020)

Unfortunately the link doesn't work  for me


----------

